# Atlas Turntables --> Add Sound.. [N]-[HO]-[O] Scales..



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

Special Notes: (#1)
The Atlas turntable "Must" have a mounted indexing "Electric Motor"..
This procedure will work for [N] - [HO] - [O] scale Atlas turntables..
[N]-[HO]-[O] scale Atlas turntables will now require a "Separate" 12.V-DC power supply.. 

Special Notes: (#2)
- Mask (hide) the turntable "Electric Motor" noise..
- Add realistic turntable sound.. 

Procedure:
Mounting a "Turntable Sound Module" & "Speaker", wired to the indexing motor..
A HQ sound module is a 1.4" X 2.6" X .4" circuit board that consists of a voltage regulator, a sound chip, 
with a 1 watt amplifier for prototypical sound near the event, a volume control, and terminal strips..
(Requires any size 8 Ohm speaker)..









Special Notes: (#1)
Atlas [N] Scale Instructions:
http://www.atlasrr.com/pdf/N Turntable.pdf
Atlas [HO] Scale Instructions:
http://www.atlasrr.com/pdf/HOTurntable.pdf
Atlas [HO] & [O] Scale uses the same indexing motor..
The instructions show using a 0-12.V-DC (variable) train transformer..
This will start and stop the turntable from rotating..

Special Notes: (#2)
The sound module requires a minimum of (9.V) and a maximum of (16.V)..
Once the 0-12.V-DC (variable) train transformer goes under 9.V-DC the sound module will no longer function "Correctly"..
- Will require a new "On/Off" rotation switch.. 
- Will require a new "Variable Pot" to control the rotation speed.. 









To Be Continued..
......


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Help Wanted --> Variable Potentiometer (Pot) Required..*

Before I submit a complete required "Hardware List"..
What variable potentiometer (Pot) would you "Recommend" ?? _ _

Power Supply: 12.V-DC (Maximum)..
Current: I would think that the "Stall Current" would be about 1.Amp "Minimum".. (Friction Rotation)..
Atlas is showing to use "Their" train transformers !!_ _..

Calculations:
- Range 0.V-DC --> 12.V-DC 
- Current 1.Amp
- Watts = Volts x Amps = (12.V-DC) times (1.Amp) = 12.Watts 

Potentiometer: (Pot)
- What "Standard" variable pot would you "Recommend" ??__..
- What minimum "Wattage" would you "Recommend" ??__..









(Thanks).._:smilie_daumenpos: _..

========================

Special Notes:
I have a Diamond Scales 120' foot turntable with my own custom built "Sound Board"..
I will be showing how you can build your own "Atlas" custom built "Sound Board"..

To Be Continued..
......


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Required "Potentiometer" (Pot)..*

*Special Notes: (#1)*
I have done a lot of research into the required "Potentiometer" (Pot)..
There are way too many "Electronic Variables" to consider between [N]-[HO]-[O] Scale turntables when using (x2) different electric motors..
- Minimum (Stall) "V-DC" and "Amperage" at start up of motor rotation for each different "Scale" will "Vary"..(x3)..
- Each different "V-DC" power supply will also require a different minimum "Amperage" output..(x3)..

*Special Notes: (#2)*
I have decided to use a "PWM" (Pulse Width Modulation) V-DC motor speed controller..
Some of you may not understand the following electronical technical information..
The use of "PWM" (Pulse Width Modulation)..
http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/textbook/semiconductors/chpt-11/pulse-width-modulation/
In-depth electronics technical information..
A "PWM" (Pulse Width Modulation) V-DC motor speed controller will improve the perforamnce of a V-DC motor at slower rotations..
It will also allow "Variable" V-DC power supply to the elctric motor using the supplied potentiometer (Pot)..

*Special Notes: (#3)*
Since all of the Atlas turntables use's the geneva gear operation, it will require "Special" wiring modifications for this project..








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9b/Geneva_mechanism_6spoke_animation.gif

My Actual Testing: (Using My Own Hardware)
- ITTP HQ Series Sound Module (HQ320-1) (Turntable 1)..
- "PWM" (Pulse Width Modulation) V-DC motor speed controller..
- A small 12.V-DC motor..
- Required testing switches..
Testing Results: _ :thumbsup:_ ..
- A.O.K.
- No V-DC power delays to sound module or motor speed controller

Caution:
There are many (many) available different "PWM" (Pulse Width Modulation) V-DC motor speed controllers..

Warning:
Do "Not" use this type of V-DC motor speed controller..
How can this concealed unit release the unwanted "Heat" through only (x2) slotted sided vents ??
Cheap China garbage..
Compare this V-DC motor speed controller to "Other" V-DC motor speed controllers.. 









Some units look almost identical..
Each and every "PWM" V-DC motor speed controller has a "Different":
- There are (x2) different models that look slightly "Different".. (IC) & (Capacitor)..
- Function
- Potentiometer (Pot) resistance ..
- V-DC impute range !!









Recommended: "PWM" (Pulse Width Modulation) V-DC motor speed controller.. _ :thumbsup: _..
- Will be perfect for this project..
- Most available unit..(Cost $'s)..
- Extended variable potentiometer (Pot)..
--> The 6V-30V unit is what I used for "Testing"..
--> I also like the lower V-DC minimum power supply.. (Finer Lower V-DC Adjustment)..
--> Available at "Amazon" and "Ebay".. 

"Amazon" (Search)..
Reversible 6V-30V 6A Pulse Width PWM DC Motor Speed Controller 
"Ebay" (Search)..
Reversible 6V-30V 6A Pulse Width PWM DC Motor Speed Controller









To Be Continued..
......


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Project --> Designed Drawing..*

*Special Notes: *
To simplify assembly of this project, I did "Not" use "Electronic Schematic Drawings"..
Showing how actual "Hardware" is connected..

*Turntable Front Panel Control: (New)*
- Turntable C.W. / C.C.W. (Rotation Switch)..
- Turntable C.W. / C.C.W. rotation switch directions (Green LED and Yellow LED)..
- Turntable rotation speed using a variable resistor (Potentiometer)..

*Facts:*
- Require a "Constant" 12.V-DC power supply..
- The "Master Control Switch" is a "4 Pole" - "2 Throw" --> *Center "Off" switch.. *
- The (x2) LED's will require a different "Resistor" because each LED operates at different milliamps (mA)..
- If the turntable "C.W. Rotation" is "Incorrect", only "Reverse" the wire connections at the "Motor Speed Controller" (*Motor Connections* - Blue & Purple Wires)..









=========================================================

*"4 Pole" - "2 Throw" --> Center "Off" Switch..* 








To Be Continued..
*--> Required Hardware To Be Available..*
......


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Required Hardware..*

*(#1) Wire Identification Connections*
- Sharpe red and black fine point permanent markers

*(#2) Electrical Wires (#22 -OR- #24 AWG Wire)*
- Stranded Wire (Red)
- Stranded Wire (Black)
- Stranded Wire (Blue)
- Stranded Wire (Purple)
- Stranded Wire (Green)
- Stranded Wire (Yellow)

*(#3) Power Supply*
- 12.V-DC at Minimum = 500 milliamps (0.5 Amps)..
- Recommend a separate individual “Power Supply”..

*(#4) Barrier/Terminal Strip*
- (x3) pole power barrier/terminal strip.. 
- Highly recommend using a solid (x3) pole power barrier/terminal strip.. 
- The Euro barrier/terminal comes in (x3) different wire sizes..
- The "Incorrect" Euro barrier/terminal may/will cause faulty wire connections..
- The Euro barrier/terminal only uses a small set screw without a small compressing contact plate..

*(#5) V-DC Motor Speed Controller*
- Recommended: "PWM" (Pulse Width Modulation) V-DC motor speed controller.. 
- Will be perfect for this project..
- Most available unit..(Cost $'s)..
- Extended variable potentiometer (Pot)..
- The 6V-30V unit is what I used for my "Testing"..
- I also like the lower V-DC minimum power supply.. (Finer Lower V-DC Adjustment)..
- Available at "Amazon" and "Ebay".. 
"Amazon" (Search)..
Reversible 6V-30V 6A Pulse Width PWM DC Motor Speed Controller 
"Ebay" (Search)..
Reversible 6V-30V 6A Pulse Width PWM DC Motor Speed Controller

*(#6) Sound Module..*
- I would highly recommend you buy directly from the manufacture.. (2015 Modules)..
- There are many other hobby stores still selling "Old" stock sound modules..
- Sound Samples.. http://ittproducts.com/hq.html
- HQ320-1 Turntable 1
- HQ320-2 Turntable 2

*(#7) Speaker..*
- I would recommend a 4" speaker for better sound quality mounted under the turntable location..
- ITT products no longer sells the 4" speaker.. (8 Ohm / 4 Watt)..
- Require a 8 Ohm speaker..

*(#8) Toggle Switch..*
- The "Master Control Switch" is a "4 Pole" - "2 Throw" --> "Must" be Center "Off" switch.. 
- Warning: The switch must be Center "Off" switch.. 
"Ebay" (Search)..
4PDT 4P2T 4 pole On-Off-On Switch 

*(#9) LED's..*
- 5.MM (.20") Dia. LED's..(Better Viewing Size)..
- Be sure to purchase "Wide Angle Viewing" LED's.. (Example Flat Top LED's).. (Viewing Angle 120'-140' Degrees)..
- Require (x1) Green LED..
- Require (x1) Yellow LED..

*(#10) LED Holders..*
- This is a LED black plastic holder/enclosure..
- This will make the turntable front control panel look more professional..

*(#11) LED Required Resistors..*
- Be sure to observe the required LED mA and V-DC required..
- http://led.linear1.org/1led.wiz
- Ex: Green LED (12 Source Voltage)(Diode Voltage 3.4) (Diode Current 20) = Resistor 470 ohms 1/2 Watt..
- Ex: Yellow LED (12 Source Voltage)(Diode Voltage 3.0) (Diode Current 20) = Resistor 470 ohms 1/2 Watt..
--> You may want to go to my "Thread" before adding the required resistor..
--> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=78090 .. *"LED Brightness"..*


To Be Continued..
--> Required Assembly To Be Available..
......


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Assembly..*

*(#1) Power Supply Units (Under Layout)*
- 12.V-DC at Minimum = 500 milliamps (0.5 Amps).. 
- (x3) pole power barrier/terminal strip.. 
- Reversible 6V-30V 6A Pulse Width PWM DC Motor Speed Controller.. 
- Sound Module (Turntable)..
- Electrical Wires..

V-DC Motor Speed Controller (Modify)
- Remove the original D.P.D.T. switch..
- Add (x2) new jumper wires as per drawing..

*Warning:*
- The motor speed controller is "Not" polarity protected (no protecting diodes)
- Correct wire connections "Must" be used to prevent from destroying the unit
- Color mark the (x2) power terminals (Red +) and (Black -)..

Special Note:
- Will be required to make the (x3) wires to the variable pot "Longer"..









*(#2) Front Control Panel*
- Variable Pot from motor speed controller.. 
- Toggle Switch..
- Resistor (R1)
- Resistor (R2)
- (x2) LED Holders..
- Green LED..
- Yellow LED..
- Electrical Wires..

Special Notes: (#2)
- It will be much easier to make a new small thin custom front panel..
- You may want to lower the (R2) Yellow resistor to make it a little brighter..
- To prevent the (x2) LED's from being pushed "In", "Hot Glue Gun" into place behind the panel..
- This will also insulate the LED's bare wires..








*(#3) Turntable*
- Speaker
- Electrical Wires..

Special Notes: (#3)
- Place the speaker as close as possible to the turntable..
- Place the speaker facing down for the best sound quality..
- Recommend using rubber "O" rings to prevent speaker sound vibrations..
- Recommend placing a small wash cloth onto the back of the speaker to prevent debree from falling into the speaker..
- Use (x2) small wire nuts to connect the (x2) wires from the front panel to the motor..
- This will allow for easier wire exchanges if the turntable motor is rotating in the "Wrong" direction..









......


----------

